# Probiotic refrigeration and quality



## Evan79 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi,I recently bought some Jarrow CDS probiotics, but was not able to put them in the fridge for about 7 or 8 hours later. Does anyone know if there is a way to tell if probiotics have gone bad/ loss quality? Thanks.Evan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Nothing I know of other than if they don't work the way they usually do for you.I'm not sure if you can try making yogurt from warm milk using the probiotics in a capsule or not. Just thinking it might be like checking baker's yeast by putting them in a bit of warm water and sugar


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Do you have to keep probiotics in the refrigerator?I am going to order Align today for my IBS-D (unlesss someone know something better?)Ordering from USA --> Sweden so they wont be in the refrigerator for days probably, during the shipment. I'm going to order from drugstore.com.Will I waste my money?


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

Siea said:


> Do you have to keep probiotics in the refrigerator?I am going to order Align today for my IBS-D (unlesss someone know something better?)Ordering from USA --> Sweden so they wont be in the refrigerator for days probably, during the shipment. I'm going to order from drugstore.com.Will I waste my money?


My doctor told me once you open the probiotics, they will need to be refrigerated. In shipping, the medication will be air tight - so you should be okay


----------

